# Alternative Biorb heater



## sunnysideup (Aug 1, 2011)

I am in the process of setting up a 60l Biorb. The heater provided is not getting up to the correct temps, the room that it's in is'nt the warmest so i would like to add a different heater i was thinking of purchasing a 100 watt heater but concerned about the size of the heater and the shape of the biorb.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

Not the most practical tanks, the biorb range. I would probably try and get the heater thats made for the 100l biorb, a massive long heater is going to look horrible and the biorb curve will magnify it and make it stick out like a sore thumb. You cant even cover it easily with plants as the old fashioned under gravel filter isn't root friendly.


----------

